# George Washington & Benjamin Franklin



## hwood (Jun 6, 2017)

Going Saturday to look at this. 








Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jun 6, 2017)

Saw that on the Grand Lodge FB page last night.  I will have to check it our soon.  Went and did the tour of the Temple a couple months ago, such a beautiful building with amazing lodge rooms.

We have our district picnic this Saturday at Perkiomen Valley Park, or I would have asked to join you.


----------



## hwood (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm going to try doing the tour. if I can get the kids and wife out of the house at a reasonable time. Saturday tour time are only from 9 to 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 7, 2017)

driving in that part of phillie is a disaster, but I still want to go.

I was at the Crystal Tea Room for a wedding around the corner in Late November of 2016 and the only thing that saved me was my Jersey Driving!


----------



## Keith C (Jun 7, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> driving in that part of phillie is a disaster, but I still want to go.
> 
> I was at the Crystal Tea Room for a wedding around the corner in Late November of 2016 and the only thing that saved me was my Jersey Driving!



I very rarely drive to Center City Philly, the last time we went I did drive, as we were going to the Franklin Institute for the Jurassic World exhibit and had to be there early, so it was an easy .  We usually drive to the Fern Rock Transportation Center, just off of Broad Street in North Philly, in the evenings and weekends you can park there for free.  We then take the Broad Street Subway into Center City.  The Spring Garden station is about a block and 1/2 North of the Temple and the City Hall Station is just a tad farther (As you have to cross 2 streets).


----------



## hwood (Jun 7, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I very rarely drive to Center City Philly, the last time we went I did drive, as we were going to the Franklin Institute for the Jurassic World exhibit and had to be there early, so it was an easy .  We usually drive to the Fern Rock Transportation Center, just off of Broad Street in North Philly, in the evenings and weekends you can park there for free.  We then take the Broad Street Subway into Center City.  The Spring Garden station is about a block and 1/2 North of the Temple and the City Hall Station is just a tad farther (As you have to cross 2 streets).



Is there a time limit when parking at Fern Rock Transportation Center? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jun 8, 2017)

hwood said:


> Is there a time limit when parking at Fern Rock Transportation Center?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



No, as long as your car isn't left overnight, ie, past the time the last train arrives.  "Officially" you have to pay any time during the week.  But every time I have been there in the evening (after 5:00pm) I have not paid, and not gotten a ticket as the first time I went to go pay, assuming I had to based on the signs, a SEPTA Police Officer stopped me from putting money in the machine and said, don't worry, we don't enforce parking fees after 5:00.  On Saturday and Sunday it is free.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jun 8, 2017)

Where is this statue? In Philadelphia? I have visited Philly twice but havent seen this statue. I went on a tour at the masonic temple in there. It was beautifull.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 8, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Where is this statue? In Philadelphia? I have visited Philly twice but havent seen this statue. I went on a tour at the masonic temple in there. It was beautifull.



Yes it is in Philly, right in front of the Masonic Temple.  It was just installed last week.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jun 8, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Yes it is in Philly, right in front of the Masonic Temple.  It was just installed last week.


Ok. That's why I didn't remember it from there.


----------



## hwood (Jun 8, 2017)

Keith C said:


> No, as long as your car isn't left overnight, ie, past the time the last train arrives.  "Officially" you have to pay any time during the week.  But every time I have been there in the evening (after 5:00pm) I have not paid, and not gotten a ticket as the first time I went to go pay, assuming I had to based on the signs, a SEPTA Police Officer stopped me from putting money in the machine and said, don't worry, we don't enforce parking fees after 5:00.  On Saturday and Sunday it is free.



Thanks for the information. I hate trying to find parking downtown. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 10, 2017)

hwood said:


> Going Saturday to look at this.


Great, get back to us about your trip.


----------

